# Which is the Best Unlimited Broadband in kerala for Rs 1K or above //



## TechnoBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

so post ur speed and plan details


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this a survey or a query?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 24, 2014)

BSNL Broadband is gud compared to asianet in terms of unlimited plans with higher fup 
Plan 1445 frm bsnl gives 1 mbps fup and 2799 gives 2 mbps fup 
Asianet has 512 kbps ( 800 kbps 4 adtv customers) for all unlimited plans


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 24, 2014)

I've taken 1445 1 mbps plan and i'm satisfied


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

alienempire said:


> I've taken 1445 1 mbps plan and i'm satisfied


do u get gd speed all time
thx by the way

- - - Updated - - -



rakesh_ic said:


> Is this a survey or a query?


both


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes abt 1.24 mbps


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jun 24, 2014)

alienempire said:


> Yes abt 1.24 mbps



can u tell me which district u live in

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 19, 2018)

Currently Asianet has the best unlimited plan 25 Mbps for ₹1099 (no FUP)


----------



## PradeepSN (Aug 2, 2018)

In TN, Railwire is quite good. It is available in Kerala too. 
These are the plans above 1k:
125 Mbps 1249 400 GB 
150 Mbps 1499 450 GB 
175 Mbps 1899 500 GB 
200 Mbps 1949 550 GB


----------

